# anybody ever see blackline spalt in cherry ?



## phinds (Oct 1, 2012)

A wood ID thread here shows what I think is likely sweet gum, but it brought up for me a question I've been meaning to ask:

Anybody here ever see real black-line spalting in American black cherry?

I've seen lots of "gummy cherry" that can for a moment fool you into thinking it's spalted, but on examination you see it's not.

On my site I have ONE pic of what is purported to be American black that has some black line spalting but I have never elsewhere seen ANY and was wondering what you guys have experienced.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't help you there but I need to dig out the piece of the spalted black walnut I have and cut you a piece off and send to you. It's spalt and it's BW and it's not supposed to happen.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2012)

Cherry that I have that is spalted- is more orange?? No black seems to go to rot side quick.


----------



## phinds (Oct 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Can't help you there but I need to dig out the piece of the spalted black walnut I have and cut you a piece off and send to you. It's spalt and it's BW and it's not supposed to happen.



That would be neat, Kev, that IS a rarity !


----------



## phinds (Oct 1, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help you there but I need to dig out the piece of the spalted black walnut I have and cut you a piece off and send to you. It's spalt and it's BW and it's not supposed to happen.
> ...



If you ever happen to get any pics of that, I'd love to get them onto my site.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

blackline cherry ?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

blackline cherry ?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

blackline cherry ?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2012)

blackline cherry ?


----------



## phinds (Oct 2, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> blackline cherry ?



Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 2, 2012)

Dave just proved it. When I was sawing for the big mill and we were sawing cherry a blackline log like that would come up every now and then. Of course the lumber grader would cull it out and it would end up as pallet cut stock.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Can't help you there but I need to dig out the piece of the spalted black walnut I have and cut you a piece off and send to you. It's spalt and it's BW and it's not supposed to happen.


I seem to remember that you had some spalted walnut. I have had a little of it but it has always been spongey. If I am right in remembering the stuff you have is good and sound.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't help you there but I need to dig out the piece of the spalted black walnut I have and cut you a piece off and send to you. It's spalt and it's BW and it's not supposed to happen.
> ...



Yes it's an anomaly. It's also buried somewhere lol. I'll find it but milling mostly today. been having sneezing attacks all morning so much can't hardly mill for long. :cray:


----------



## gvwp (Oct 2, 2012)

When I hear of blacklines in Cherry I think of more of a mineral black line stripe rather than spalt. I cut a Cherry log a couple years ago that was full of this black line. Sorry to say I don't have any pictures but I do remember it being a very beautiful wood but a lot of it was unstable. I did get a few boards that I was able to dry and were useable. I've seen lesser degrees of the black line in Cherry logs since but nothing near as heavy as the original.


----------

